# Any detailers ever go to Mitchell Inglis badyshop for work?



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

As it says, my cars in at the mo getting some painting done, if anyones in, keep your eye on my car, don't nned any more scratches or chip on it!

RR

ps Used to be Hardy Inglis (whiteinch)


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

What u getting done Rocket Man ?


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

Top Secret oobs!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rice Rocket said:


> As it says, my cars in at the mo getting some painting done, if anyones in, keep your eye on my car, don't nned any more scratches or chip on it!


if your that worried then the car shouldnt be there!


----------

